# Flamingo backcountry, 22 July



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a trip that's very do-able in a microskiff but it will be a long day.... The basic circle (launching on one side returning on the other...) is about 55 miles. I always add 10 miles to get a more realistic fuel outlook.

We were able to get out on the water the day before the bad weather today and the fishing along the coast and interior of the 'Glades remains strong. 

We started out the day before the sun came up running out of Flamingo to a bait spot in three feet of water. I was setting up as dawn arrived with Jeff Wilkins and his son Lucas from Tennessee aboard, handing each a light spinning rod to work as I put out the chum bag. Jeff's second cast with a bucktail got hammered by a big fish where I was expecting just a trout... Quickly the fish burned off half a spool of 10lb line and showed no sign of stopping. I was barely able to drop the pole and fire up the motor before Jeff was completely spooled. After finally catching up to the fish the battle was on with a fish that still didn't show. Just as I was thinking "shark?" the fish turned into a 60 to 70lb tarpon with a roll, but still no acrobatics... Jeff put as much pressure as possible on the fish and we went at it for another 20 minutes before the line finally popped. I was taught many years ago that I'd have a hard time beating any tarpon that wouldn't jump....every now and then you get a reminder. After all the early excitement it was back to catching bait for the day, a mix of pinfish and pilchards. With a full live well we started the long run back up to the north, planning on coming back through Whitewater at day's end.

We found snook, redfish, another tarpon (much smaller), trout, sharks, and more than a few "unstoppables" the rest of the day. The only snook we got to the boat were on the small side, the big ones just hammered our baits and ripped back into cover. One looked to be about 20lbs, but didn't stay attached long enough for a photo. We ended the day up inside Whitewater for one last slot sized redfish, then back to the inside boat ramp to complete the circle from Florida Bay, through the Shark River into the interior, then home. Here's a few photos from the day...









Here's Jeff's small tarpon before the release, it was about 1/3 the size of the one at dawn...









Here's Lucas with his first redfish, just 1/4 inch over the slot, this one had to be released...









Here's a nice Whitewater redfish, just the right size for dinner...

Fishing at Flamingo will remain good and just keep getting better the rest of the summer - and it will be on fire as we hit the first week of September. That bucktail we used at dawn had a little something extra... Local club anglers have long added a plastic tail or worm to a bucktail for a little extra action. If you make that addition an Exxude curl tail onto a 1/4oz bucktail you've got a lure that's attractive to every fish in summer. I've finally figured out a way to add plastics to bucktails in a way that they'll stay attached... but that's another story. Today or tomorrow I'll post up a notice on the commercial board about the lures I'm making. They're finally going to be available to anyone needs bucktails and lead heads made to order...

Tight Lines
Bob LeMay


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That sure sounds like a fun trip and some nice fish too.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Capt Bob,

You can put me down for a few of your new Bucks..all so it would be nice if you could post a map or Sat view of the "Round Trip" thur the ENP.


Thanks and Hows the Chicken Wings at that Gas Station on the way to ENP. It was one of my fav spots to stop...


MATT


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Matt, it's a pretty easy circuit and as varied as you want to make it. Launch bay side, catch pinfish/pichards anywhere along the edge of the grass flats out toward east cape. You can either cut through Lake Ingram or run outside stopping to fish the outlet creeks and blow downs up to the shark. Fish the tributaries of the shark east and south or south then east until you intersect the wilderness water way markers and head back in through tarpon creek/coot bay etc.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea, Deerfly I have done it. I was just wanting the Capt to post it for the ones on here that were not like you and I growing up in South Florida. We have some new blood on this site. Just saying....


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

sorry Matt, I wasn't trying to steal anyone's thunder, I was just trying to answer the question without hotspotting or giving Bob a homework assignment.  

I'm sure Bob will provide what ever level of detail he's comfortable with, although I think he spelled it out pretty well already in his post. Either way a chart of the area like #11433 should be all anyone needs to plan this loop in either direction. 

almost forgot... great report Bob, looks like some very happy customers too.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Dang right I'd need a map. ;D Good call Matt.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

another great report. Good job Capt. that run is long but a fun one.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd add a chart pic but don't have one that isn't a bit more info than I want to show.... When you do look at a chart of Flamingo, pay attention to any creek mouths you see along the Gulf side, they all hold fish. Once you hit the Little Shark River you can either follow the markers all the way home or prospect a bit. When prospecting look for current first (moving water means fish feeding everywhere), birds second, then baitfish. Any place that doesn't have any of the above gets a pass from me. If I find all three in one spot we're going to work it a bit....

Posted that commercial today over on the commercial zone. If you like what you see tell a friend...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

NOAA has a chart viewer of 11433.
the chart that shows the route of the "Grand Tour".

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11433.shtml

I prefer a hard copy of the full size chart,
so as to be able to mark my favorite spots.
Batteries die and saltwater corrodes...
but a rolled up chart is easy to use as long as it's on the boat.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

tight work on the fish captain [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] sounds like a really nice trip


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a long trip, but the nice catches obviously make up for it!


----------

